# GM Oatmeal, Honey soap!



## Rosey (Jul 22, 2009)

This is my oatmeal, honey GM soap.

Is turned a nice pumpkin color. I put it in the freezer and then the fridge. Did it gel anyways?

And why is the middle darker? I'm assuming that it will all even out? It's still a little too soft to cut all the way. It was made 36hours ago.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 22, 2009)

Mine did that and mellowed to a nice tan.


----------



## Pug Mom (Jul 22, 2009)

Pretty!  Did you add color or fragrance to it?  Looks like it might have gelled, I think honey can make soap get pretty hot...


----------



## Rosey (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't want it to mellow! lol

I did add ice oatmeal cookies FO. Forgot about that.


----------



## zajanatural (Jul 22, 2009)

It gelled, and the darker spot in the middle are signs on an incomplete gel.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 22, 2009)

So does that mean I shouldn't try to stop gel with honey and does it matter in the quality?


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 22, 2009)

Why don't you want it to gel, Rosey.  I love my gelled soaps.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 22, 2009)

I personally don't think you would be able to stop gel if you add honey. The honey contains sugars that heat up in the soap.
Someone else that regularly prevents gel may have some info.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 22, 2009)

Just trying to see what it does when it's not gelled as opposed to gel.

I'll try next time. When a batch partially gels, is that just aesthetics or would it make it unusable?


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 22, 2009)

Rosey said:
			
		

> Just trying to see what it does when it's not gelled as opposed to gel.
> 
> I'll try next time. When a batch partially gels, is that just aesthetics or would it make it unusable?



I think it's all usable soap.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok good. I wonder what color this would be if it totally gelled. I smell plans in the air!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

It looks great Rosey , if it hadn't partially gelled it would be lighter , but I don't think it would go to much darker than it is, totally gelled . It will still darken a little bit over time as it cures. Well done 

Kitn


----------



## kittywings (Jul 22, 2009)

I added honey to a gm soap and got it to not gel (it's sad how long it took me to come up with how to word that... and even then  :? ).

So... yeah (looks around awkwardly and quietly exits)


----------



## Rosey (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank guys! I'm glad it's not just plain old off white. That was a nice surprise. 

I'll let it gel next time. I am loving that color.

So kittywings, you're not going to share? lol. I put mine in the freezer for several hours and then the fridge. Maybe I should have left it in the freezer longer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Sometimes you can't get the soap to stop gellling , no matter what you try .I had one in the fridge 24 hours took it out , it had partially gelled. I have heard of people taking it out of the freezer and it gelled . Soap doesn't always do what we want , but it is still soap  You can  chill your mold before you make your soap .

Kitn


----------



## kittywings (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL, didn't mean to hold out on anyone... I feel like I always hit people over the head with pix.   

Ask and you shall receive (I'm assuming you wanted a picture and not more details on the soap).


----------



## Rosey (Jul 23, 2009)

that looks yummy!!!


----------



## Emilee (Jul 23, 2009)

i have played around with gelling vs not gelling, and most of my customers report that the gelled batches always last longer, and they are just as creamy and lovely as the non gelled, so they prefer the gelled.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey nice to see you Emillee!! How is your new bubby?


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 23, 2009)

Love that colour Rosey!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 23, 2009)

awesome, mine sometimes is darker in middle, sometimes goes away, sometimes not. Still looks good.
Also, I love redheads! i have two daughters red hair, now two grandsons, one really red, one str. blonde.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow that looks awesome and im assuming the honey turned it that nice tan color and may lighten over time.


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

Very pretty soaps everyone!

I've had some luck with no gel honey using honey powder and then rushing the whole thing into the fridge.


----------



## jarvan (Jul 23, 2009)

I bet honey makes soap gel faster than a freezer can freeze.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 23, 2009)

It's turning a dark brown now. We'll see. I have it cut up and on racks now.

I put it straight in the freezer. Didn't wait, hurried on purpose and I could see when I cut it that it definitely tried to gel in the middle. I have one of those up right freezers too.


----------

